# Facebook Live, supports any device / camera



## KBYS (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/12/11415244/facebook-live-video-dji-drone-stream-f8-conference-2016

Something to consider for OBS Studio.


----------



## Jack0r (Apr 13, 2016)

Not much to consider unless they support rtmp in which case their service will work with OBS just fine. Or you are asking for virtual camera output through a virtual direct show driver so you could select the OBS output as a video camera source under Windows for example.
This has been requested and could certainly be done by someone with enough free time. Its probably not a big priority for OBS as all big streaming platforms use rtmp.


----------



## KBYS (Apr 13, 2016)

@Jack0r 

Wasn't asking about virtual camera, but curious to know if it would be possible to bake FB Live into OBS as an alternative to YouTube, Twitch, etc.. I'm sure we'll hear more details in the next few days, and I would imagine since Facebook is pushing for live video that they will support rtmp.


----------



## davidvicky (Apr 14, 2016)

Zuckerberg unleashes a drone. I wonder if this is how it ends for me.


----------



## PabloMartin (Apr 21, 2016)

Guys, here is the API
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/videos/live-video-api

:)

OBS dev team, can make this possible now?

:)


----------



## R1CH (Apr 21, 2016)

As you can see, there are RTMP URLs, so you can already use OBS to stream there.


----------



## PabloMartin (Apr 22, 2016)

R1CH said:


> As you can see, there are RTMP URLs, so you can already use OBS to stream there.


How? please can explain?
based on what I see a mechanism for autenticate is needed and not supported on OBS..............probably im wrong!........mmmm


----------



## Dave Curlee (May 9, 2016)

R1CH, 

For FB, you have to have the blue badge, which is very hard to get verified.  Mainly for celebrities and large corporations / media outlets.   Whereas facebook live is open to anyone with an iOS or android device as well as those companies / developers using the api...  like wirecast or LiveStream.    Facebook is heavily weighting facebook live streams.  They post them at the top of the timeline for your friends / followers so they will see them.  We've routinely seen instant viewership and seen it rise as the stream goes on.  And they have a 90 minute time limit per stream now. 

I'm having to counsel folks to buy wirecast now so they can stream to facebook live with higher quality.   

Do you know if anyone will be developing this outlet for open broadcaster???   I'd think that OpenBroadcaster could easily become the go-to for fb live streaming simply because it's open source and free.  Talk about unleashing creatives!  :)


----------



## Dave Curlee (May 11, 2016)

Looks like Facebook has been ramping things up and making changes by the day.   Last friday, I had to have my page(s) verified in order to use the live streaming...  As of Monday, I don't.  Looks like they've opened it up for everyone.  So, everyone should be good to go.


----------



## Hai Hay (May 13, 2016)

Have tried today. Working fine, but video/audio quality is low. What can we do here?


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

The limit for facebook live is 2500 video bitrate, 160 audio bitrate, so the quality won't be ideal for gaming if that's what you're planning.  Well, you could game with it, but it'd have to be 720p at a low preset.


----------



## Jack0r (Jun 2, 2016)

I added a resource with the steps for OBS-Studio to stream to Facebook Live, including a video:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-stream-to-facebook-live.391/
And the general info page from facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/facebookmedia/get-started/live

If you have general questions, post in the discussion of the resource, and if you have "technical" problems, start a thread in the appropriate OBS-Studio forums section please.
(Posted for people that come here from google search)


----------

